# Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler



## Seele (11. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass, post ich heute mal einen kleinen Tipp. Da ich gerade aus meinem Norwegen Urlaub zurück gekommen bin und durch das verstauen im Rutenrohr die Duplongriffe doch recht stark eingedrückt waren, hab ich mir gedacht es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit die Ruten bisschen zu pflegen. Leider kam mir erst danach die Idee ein Foto für euch zu machen, also habe ich ne etwas ältere Rute dafür verwendet aber man kann es gut erkennen. 

Eigentlich ist der Tipp so banal wie schnell auch zu erledigen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihn die meisten noch nicht kennen.

Das Problem:
Ihr habt also einen Dupongriff mit Druckstellen und möchtet, dass er wieder wie neu aussieht? 

Die Lösung:
Gießt einfach kochendes Wasser darüber und die Stellen verschwinden wie aus Geisterhand. Danach stellt ihr die Rute in einen warmen Raum (Wohnzimmer) zum trocknen, da der Griff sich mit Wasser voll saugt. Es reicht  ein halber Liter Wasser pro Rute langsam drüber laufen zu lassen, ihr müsst diese nicht halb ersaufen. 

Es empfiehlt sich diese Prozedur 1 bis 2 mal pro Jahr zu machen, denn richtig alte starke Druckstellen sind schwer komplett raus zu bekommen. 

Ich habe mal das Beispiel vom älteren Griff angehängt, es ist natürlich klar, dass ihr Löcher oder Abschürfungen dadurch nicht reparieren könnt, aber ihr werdet überrascht sein wie neu und frisch die Rute wieder aussieht. 

Viel Spaß nun bei der Rutenpflege

Grüße Seele


----------



## heinzi (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Super Tipp, vielen Dank. Ich habe auch einige Ruten wo einige Dellen drin sind.#6


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Duplon ist ein recht pflegeleichtes Material. Was auch gerade bei richtig speckigen und und leicht zerkratzen Duplon Griffen klappt ist, diesen nass abzuwischen und dann mit der Heatgun auf voller Pulle und schnellen Bewegungen drüber gehen. Hier gehen ebenfalls die Druckstellen raus und die Poren vom Duplon öffenen sich wieder. Mache ich einmal im Jahr mit meinen Eigenbauten....


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Duplon ist ein recht pflegeleichtes Material. Was auch gerade bei richtig speckigen und und leicht zerkratzen Duplon Griffen klappt ist, diesen nass abzuwischen und dann mit der Heatgun auf voller Pulle und schnellen Bewegungen drüber gehen. Hier gehen ebenfalls die Druckstellen raus und die Poren vom Duplon öffenen sich wieder. Mache ich einmal im Jahr mit meinen Eigenbauten....



Hat den gleichen Effekt, aber kann auch leichter verbrennen. Ich denke für den Laien ist die Wasserkochermethode die einfachere.


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Meine neue Rocke hat so eine Druckstelle, weil am Griff die Schutzfolie abgerissen wurde und das Überbleibsel irgendwie recht  straff gewickelt war. Werde die Methode mal probieren.

Kleine Frage noch: Keine Ahnung wie so ein EVA-Griff aufgebaut ist - aber muss man irgendwie angst haben, dass sich der Kleber oder andere Stoffe durch das "kochende" Wasser lösen?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Zu 99% sind die Grippe mit PU oder 2K Epoxy verklebt... da passiert bei dem Wasserbad nix mehr. Beide Kleber (sofern ausgehärtet) lassen sich nur noch mechanisch entfernen....


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Also bei mir haben wir neulich einen Spitzenring mit Hitze gut runterbekommen...


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

bekommt man bei diesem Wasserbad auch den Speck vom Griff runter?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Also bei mir haben wir neulich einen Spitzenring mit Hitze gut runterbekommen...


Hat jetzt genau welchen Zusammenhang mit nem EVA Griff?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> bekommt man bei diesem Wasserbad auch den Speck vom Griff runter?





Hab ich mit dem Wasserbad nicht probiert.... hab das so gemacht:


1. Griff mit Wasser und Seife und nem Lappen richtig nass abschrubben. 


2. Griff mit klarem Wasser nochmal abspühlen, damit keine Seifenreste drann bleiben.


3. Mit nem trockenen Tuch mal kurz den nassen Griff leicht abrubbeln.


4. Heatgrun schnappen und auf volle Pulle stellen. Dann mit zügigen Bewegungen immer längst auf dem Griff entlang das Duplon / EVA trocknen. Die Poren gehen dabei wieder auf, Wasser verdampft und der Griff wird wieder schon griffig. Dellen, Kratzer usw. gehen dabei gut raus.


----------



## kreuzass (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Guter Hinweis. Hatte zwar bisher keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit Druckstellen (warum frage ich mich gerade selbst), aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Bobster (7. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Ich hol mal die Leiche ausm Keller 


 Mich interessiert ob es machbar ist den Duplon Griff einer neuen Rute zu entfernen und anstatt des obigen einen Korkgriff zu installieren.

 Ich werde es nicht können - ist mir klar. |rolleyes
 Aber könnte das ein Rutenbauer ?

 ...oder ist es die Sache nicht wert ?

 Hat da jemand Erfahrung


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Kommt auf die Rute an ob sie es dir wert ist.
Ist eine menge Arbeit und wird einiges kosten.
Selber machen, nur wenn man Ahnung und das Geschick dazu hat.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Ist ne Sau Arbeit und in den meisten Fällen muss der Leitring runter....


----------



## Bobster (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

...hört sich ja alles nicht so dolle an :g

 I hasse EVA/Duplon Griffe |gr:


----------



## jkc (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Hi, ich habe schon bei einigen Ruten die Griffe umgebaut (hier ein Beispiel), in den meisten Fällen sogar ohne den Leitring runter zu machen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk, meist ist es am schwierigsten den alten Griff / Rollenhalter runter zu bekommen, Zeitaufwand lag bei mir so bei maximal 3h.

Grüße JK


----------



## zandertex (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

wenn man den rollenhalter wieder verwenden möchte,vorsichtig mit nem heißluftfön.
den kork(am besten ringe)lassen sich von hinten auf den blank schieben,dabei bleibt der leitring wo er ist.


----------



## Lorenz (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich werde es nicht können - ist mir klar. |rolleyes
> Aber könnte das ein Rutenbauer ?



Zeig am besten mal das Handteil und die Wicklungen der Ringe auf dem Handteil sowie die Blankfarbe in dem Bereich.


----------



## Bobster (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Oh je, jetzt muss ich mich auch noch "outen" 
 Also, nach dem tragischen Ableben meiner 
 90iger Harrison - ja, in Ihrer 5jährigen Lebenszeit ist sie teilweise stark von mir überfordert worden #c
 kommt mir nun morgen oder übermorgen - direkt von Onkel Gerlinger  ein neues Spielzeug ins Haus 
http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-ste...ten&gclid=CJHC0cbUx9ICFVEz0wodcOMA6A#SP116277
 Auch ich höre und lese was im AB diskutiert wurde über diese Rute und denke: Meine Rute für meine Ansprüche :m
 Nur hasse ich EVA/Duplon Griffe - nicht mein Ding.
 Aber mittlerweile ja durchaus Standard in einigen Bereichen.

 Deshalb meine Frage: Ist es möglich und kann das sauber gemacht werden und/oder hat das schon mal jemand von Euch gemacht ?
 Der "-geteilte" Griff kann gerne eins werden ( Danke JKC)

 Wenn das Thema weiterhin interessiert, kann ich gerne morgen / übermorgen "real" Fottos  von Griffteil einstellen.


----------



## Lorenz (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Bobster schrieb:


> ... kommt mir nun morgen oder übermorgen - direkt von Onkel Gerlinger  ein neues Spielzeug ins Haus
> http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-ste...ten&gclid=CJHC0cbUx9ICFVEz0wodcOMA6A#SP116277



Eventuell kann man selbst als Rutenbauanfänger den vordersten Zierring einfach da lassen wo erst ist und alles von hinten aufbauen. Der Zierring müsste gescheit halten (bzw. der Rest vorsichtig entfernt werden) und außen größer sein, wie der Blankdurchmesser am Ende und passender Kork aufgetrieben werden.

Eine weitere Variante, die ich schonmal machte, war den Rollenhalter zu übernehmen, den hinteren Griffteil von hinten aufzubauen und den vorderen Teil von vorne. Dafür muss dann der Startring entfernt werden. Auf einem schwarzen Blank mit dezenten Zierwicklungen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine rein schwarze Wicklung vernünftig aussieht (und 'anfängertauglich' ist). Wenn der Ring nicht rückstandslos runtergeht oder man den Lack verkratzt, würde ich eine Unterwicklung in schwarz drüberwickeln. Der Schwarzton wird aber vermutlich ein anderer als der Blank. Den Griff kann man minimal länger machen, sodass eventuelle Makel darunter verschwinden. 

Ein professioneller Rutenbauer oder geübter Amateuer kann es vermutlich besser: Eventuelle Makel durch das 'Strippen' von Bauteilen mit Zierwicklungen kaschieren, die Wicklung ähnlich dem Original bzw. passend zu den anderen machen, eventuell sogar den Blank neu lackieren etc. ...


----------



## grubenreiner (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Seele schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass, ...
> Viel Spaß nun bei der Rutenpflege
> 
> Grüße Seele



Menno, jetzt verrat doch nicht alles im Netz so öffentlich.
Hab da über die Jahre schon einige Ruten gebraucht günstiger bekommen weil der Duplon "doch schon so arg eingedrückt ist".


----------



## west1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Bis vor ca. 5 Wochen hatte ich vom Rutenbau so gut wie keine Ahnung und jetzt auch noch nicht viel mehr aber um mir nen neuen Griff an eine Rute zu basteln haben mir diese Videos geholfen.

Alter Griff







Neuer Griff


----------



## west1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Noch ein paar Bilder von zwischendurch

Griff demontiert






Neue Griffteile mit alter Endkappe






Neuer Griff mit alter Endkappe






Neue Endkappe beste deutsche Eiche, die Ausgleichgewichte stammen von einer alten Rute


----------



## Bobster (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Danke West1 für die Infos.
 Das regt aber erheblich meinen Ehrgeiz an


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Ich schaffe es in den meisten Fällen nicht einen Griff von hinten aufzubauen. Liegt daran, dass meine RH meist 16er sind. Bei ganz feinen Blanks kann man den noch mit Glück hin bekommen - aber wenn der Blank nach hinten raus zu dick wird, bekommt man den RH nicht nach hinten abgezogen. Entsprechend auch keinen neuen einfach so drauß setzen. Mit nem 17er RH gehts meistens.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Wenn man selber wieder anwickeln kann, ist es immer besser den Leitring abzunehmen.
Von hinten aufbauen heißt mehr zu unterfüttern, und bringt ein Stück mehr Gewicht auf das Handteil.

@west1: feine Fotoserie! #6 gerade bei leichten Ruten geht es ziemlich fix.

@Bobster: bei der Rute lohnt es sich wirklich, würde ich auch sofort runternehmen! 

Duplon läßt sich immerhin ziemlich gut runterschnitzen, vor allem wenn man es erhitzt, Temperatur heißes Wasser reicht, dann wird es weich und es ist nicht viel schwieriger als eine Gurke zu schälen. 

Abbau selber machen und jemand anders den Griff neu drauf machen ist eine gute Arbeitsteilung, die auch den Nur-Rutenaufbauer nicht überfordert.


----------



## Andal (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Beim strippen des Rollenhalters per Hitze sollte man verdammt aufpassen. Vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß, welcher Kleber bei der Montage verwendet wurde. Zu viel des Guten und der Blank hat es hinter sich, weil auch dessen Harze bei Hitze irgendwann aufmachen und das wars dann für immer.


----------



## Fr33 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Immer wieder kochendes Wasser drüber laufen lassen und versuchen mit nem Handtuch zu drehen um den Kleber zu lösen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu viel des Guten und der Blank hat es hinter sich, weil auch dessen Harze bei Hitze irgendwann aufmachen und das wars dann für immer.


Wobei das an der Stelle unterm Griff immerhin noch am besten wieder am besten zu flicken ist, falls man es doch mal zu weit treibt mit dem Aufkochen! :m 

Mit Sägen habe ich eher mal einen ordentlichen Kratzer hineingesägt, besonders leicht geht das bei einem dünnen  Rollenhalter wie 16er und immer besteht die Gefahr, wenn da nicht viel Unterfütterung drunter ist. 
Sofern man etwas Luft hat, kann man beim Experimentieren entstandene kleine Schäden gut überhülsen. 

Moderne Rollenhalter mit viel Plastik und wenig Metall sind sehr angenehm bei der Demontage, ganz besonders gut geht es wenn nur der schraubbare Vorgriff eine Metallschelle enthält. 
Jedenfalls kann man gut wegschrauben was nur geht, bei den Vorschraubgriffen geht nach Abnahme Leitring und Hakenhalter/Windingcheck der vordere Teil schon mal einfach so ab ... 

Wenn der Rollenhalter nur noch eine Kunststoffhülse aufweist, kann man die mit dem Cuttermesser oder etwas leichter nach kurz erhitzen aufschneiden, wie längs schälen , das geht am sichersten. 
Wenn man eine Metallschelle wie beim Fuji DPS noch drauf hat, versuche ich die erstmal mit den Nasen+Graten abzuschnitzen und runterzudrehen, moderat kurz erhitzen oder kleine WaPu-Zange hilft. 
Erst wenn alles nur noch Kunststoff drauf ist, der Rollenhalter freigemacht ohne Vor- und evtl. schon Hintergriff ist, sollte man den Rollenhalter aufschälen, also so knapp 1cm Segment längs von rausschneiden.

Ganz allgemein kann man sagen, dass je mehr Unterfütterung drunter, also je dünner im Durchmesser der Blank und je dicker Griff und Rollenhalter sind, umso leichter und sicherer das abgeht. 
Bei der Magnus dürfte noch gut Abstand sein und der Blank an sich derbe, also gut zum Erstlingswerk üben. 

Auf gutes Gelingen beim Schlachten, Schlitzen und Rippen ala Jack the Ripper! #6


----------



## Bobster (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei der Magnus dürfte noch gut Abstand sein und der Blank an sich derbe, also gut zum Erstlingswerk üben.
> Auf gutes Gelingen beim Schlachten, Schlitzen und Rippen ala Jack the Ripper! #6


 
 Wohl ist mir bei der ganzen Sache inkl. vorbereitende Maßnahmen nicht so ganz ;+

 Aber wer nicht anfängt wird auch nicht fertig. :m

 p.s. anfangen !!!!
 Bei Gerlinger/DHL am Dienstag, den 7.3. lt. Sendungsverfolgung abgeschickt - heute, Freitag, den 10.3.
 immer noch nicht in Sicht |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*

Die ersten 2 Wochen ist auf jeden Fall erstmal intensives Testfischen angesagt, das ist ja der große Vorteil der (fast) fertigen Rute! :m


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2017)

*AW: Der Tipp vom Rutenbauer für den Angler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 Wochen ist auf jeden Fall erstmal intensives Testfischen angesagt, das ist ja der große Vorteil der (fast) fertigen Rute! :m



In der Tat....#6

 und hier ist der Gerät..heute geliefert worden :k


----------

